# The best 400m+ skyscraper



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

Sears Tower, looks the most imposing...


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

I voted for Sears (big suprise) but here's my thoughts on the others:

Taipei 101: Okay, but the top looks like an afterthought. It could have used a few ore setbacks on top.

Petronas: Beautiful design with a lot of depth. Pelli's best work ever, but for certain reasons which I need not go into, it is inferior to Sears.

Jin Mao: Very good, it'll be sad to have it overshadowed by SWFC, but the facade was completely overdone.









2IFC: I've never understood why some people like this one so much. It's average.


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

*SEARS!*

Sears of cause, in the rest its a lack of a taste, particulary the horrible Taipei 101!!! Help! Please NOOOO!!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

2IFC. Utterly brilliant


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

^Please explain to me how it is brilliant? I'm serious. I don't get it. I looks uninspired to me, I think it's one of Pelli's lamest designs. Help me understand.

BTW that photo kicks serious ass.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

2ifc


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

STR said:


> ^Please explain to me how it is brilliant? I'm serious. I don't get it. I looks uninspired to me, I think it's one of Pelli's lamest designs. Help me understand.
> 
> BTW that photo kicks serious ass.


Everyone has their tastes  I personally like the shape.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

1. 2IFC
2. Jin Mao
3. Petronas
4. Sears
5. Taipei


----------



## Sikario (Feb 5, 2005)

2IFC

I perosnally love it because of it's symetry, simplicty, cladding and the way it tapers towards the top. It also looks incredible at night. I also feel it is very imposing, it makes the Bank of China look tiny.

I'm not the biggest fan of Sears, I love and hate it's hugeness at the same time for some reason.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

2 IFC for me!


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

Sears is the best one for me, but 2IFC is another sleek looking one. The others are a bit tacky if you ask me... I think they try too hard to grab attention.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

I just noticed that Sears has been around longer than all the other buildings in this poll put together, even if you count each Petronas individually.

I thought that was interesting. Well, good night.


----------



## Perth4life14 (Apr 14, 2005)

tight between 2IFC and sears, have to go sears.


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

2ifc, because it's a unique building for me...


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Two International Finance Center gets my vote. Stands out the most.


----------



## griftre (May 4, 2005)

*SEARS TOWER DEFINITELY... * bldg and cladding design is a classic... :cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Jin Mao Tower.

If Taipei 101 wasn't so naked then maybe I would chose Taipei 101


----------



## Omluki (May 12, 2005)

The best three: 1. 2IFC; 2. Jin Mao; 3. Sears; 
My favourite, Best of the best: Bank of China, HK


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

1. Jin Mao
2. 2IFC
3. Petronas
4. Sears
5. Taipei


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Sears Tower like the cars at that tima a classic


----------



## mikeleg (Feb 8, 2005)

Sears and 2IFC


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

sears :crazy:


----------



## VEERMER (Feb 4, 2005)

Sears Towers: old rockers never dies!


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

I like Sears and Taipei 101. I hate Petronas...it never should have overtaken Sears for the tallest.


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Taipei


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Imo Sears is still taller than the Petronas.


----------



## Psycho (Jun 25, 2005)

International Business Center look so stunning


----------



## phillyskyline (Apr 23, 2005)

2IFC & T101 my choices.... I love that 2IFC doesnt have a freakin spire!


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

Sears Tower for me, followed by Petronas Towers.

I absolutely hate Taipei 101 and Jin Mao towers, they are extremely ugly.


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

Petronas Towers, They're amazing and really beautiful.


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

petronas towers for me


----------



## Bunny (Apr 15, 2004)

Sears Tower for me~!


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

too eye eff see


----------



## some_stupid_nut (Sep 21, 2003)

Jin Mao! I love that building!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Sears of course... a very good looking skycrapers that was made in the 70's


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

1 - Sears
2 - 2IFC
3 - Petronas
4 - Taipei 101
5 - Jin Mao

In addition to the 6 we have now there are another 7 UC - exciting times!!


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Taipei 101 is so underrated!!!!
Such an amazing building, what a pitty really


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

1.Petronas
2.2IFC
3.Jin Mao
4.Sears
5.Taipei 101


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

The pics of aboveday are the best of 2IFC I've ever seen.

I voted for Sears(as you can see some posts up)

I look forward to the results of this thread about a month, or two.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Two International Business Center


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Ewwwww... SEARS TOWER IS UGLY AS HELL!!!! uke:


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

2IFC
Petronas
Jin Mao
Sears Tower
Taipei 101


Not that I hate any of them...


----------



## ncik (Nov 12, 2004)

1. 21FC - it gets my vote
2. Jin Mao - nice and complicated; i like 
3. Tapei101 - unique in design
4. Petronas - nice
5. Sears - never really understood why people actually like this building. I know it is built in the 70s and a classic, but nothing about it impresses me besides the size. Sorry to say this, but Sears is hideous.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Sears Tower....The others are butt ugly....


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Jin Mao followed very closely by 2IFC, just the right level of pagoda/art deco(which works well with the Bund just across the river from it) refference without becoming gimmicky like Petronas or T101. The Sears tower has always struct me as very ugly, espeically when compaired to the brilliance of the John Hancock Center.


----------



## thunder head (Jul 22, 2005)

sears tower is built tough and has a strong, imposing appearance, i'd say I like it the most out of these lot. 2 IFC has nice glass cladding but is bland and looks like a giant you know what


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm stuck between 2IFC and Petronas Tower.


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

2IFC makes me feel all funny inside. Words just cant describe how much I love this building! Just look at this:










What a fookin' beaut!


Sears Tower is a close 2nd though - its sheer size and brutal styling makes it look so special IMO.


I dont like Tapei 101, but look at this pic - its an absolute cracker!


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Sears Tower, definately. 

In my eyes, Sears Tower is the best designed skyscraper in the world. So awe inspiring beautiful in its simple masculinity. The David of skyscrapers. Also it fits great together with the rest of the skyline in which it's set. Which is a hell of a lot more than can be said about all the others, bar 2IFC.

Second comes 2IFC. The only one of the Asian ones on this list that looks like a proper building.

Petronas, Jin Mao (although Jin Mao actually is really nice) and Taipei 1901 looks more like overly ornamented sculptures, which I'm not too fond of.


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

Sears the oldest and best still


----------



## flinti (May 15, 2005)

-delete-


----------



## IsaganiZenze (Dec 20, 2004)

yes...sears tower is the MOST overrated scraper ever! what is so special about, i don't see anything. It's so bland and boxy, while the others in the competition are so much better in design. Sears is just plain old boring. No offense to anyone that like sears, this is just my opinion.

1. Petronas
2. Taipe 101
3. 2IFC
4. Jin Mao













very far 5th....Sears


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

2IFC and Sears
Jin Mao
Petronas
Taipei 101 the least.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The only ugly skyscraper here is the Sears Towers. The rest are very beautiful buildings. From this 4 left i like the Jin Mao building the most.


----------



## punkerz123 (Aug 1, 2005)

i really like the sears tower.


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

Petronas Towers for me. I just love them. They are elegant, unique and have a really good night lighting. But it was really hard to choose between Petronas Towers and 2IFC, which is also an awesome building.


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

2ifc, I love it!!!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

sears tower


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

no offense to everyone... i think sears tower should be taken out from the poll. by today's means standard of design, sears towers is given an unfair treatment by comparing to these modern towers. definitely, sears tower is overrated by many people without strong reason to justify it. the design is too simple to duplicate and nothing unique about it. i would pick petronas towers for its unique design and well designed to be an iconic symbol for the city or the nation. just like paris, we instantly think of eiffel tower, NY.. Empire state tower. other towers in the poll lack iconic design landmark that can be instantly recognized by whole world.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

1. 2IFC
2. Sears
3. Petronas


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

ask me that question next week...then i'll say Burj Dubai!


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

if Petronas and Jin mao are counted to 400m+ then ESB has to.We all now the top 70m is antenna but its intregal to its overall design. If you stood under and said how high is it, you would say 443m not 381m.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

IMO 2IFC was close 2nd but I gave it to Jin Mao.
Petronas is ok and Sears is a classic but not as interesting in my opinion.


----------



## Mants (Oct 22, 2005)

ive always liked jin mao


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Il have to say petronas, all of them suits their surroundings well though.


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

2IFC. Cou can't go wrong with a giant phallus. It's sexy as hell.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Taipei 101*

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
well as much i do just love a tall building i cant stand the Taipei 101!!! yeah i no its just my opion but i dont think it look very important or imposing.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

2IFC is the only one I have seen in the flesh so I will be completely biased and vote for it! It's huge!


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

2IFC for me :yes:


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I've always liked glassy things, but Sears takes the spot, its simply amazing. 

My rank:

1. Sears
2. IFC
3. T101
4. Jin Mao
5. Petronas

Sorry, I really dont like the Petronas. 1) It's actually not that tall, esp if you look at diagrams on SSP. 2) That skybridge thing looks so much like an afterthought, it doesn't blend into the architecture at all.


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

2IFC


----------



## Quebec16 (Feb 3, 2007)

Taipei 101 is so unique, i love this tower


----------



## Charles_19 (Jan 19, 2007)

Two ifc for sure.
Since I live in Hong Kong. =)


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

Sears Tower and Jin Mao


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

taipei 101 only has the height. but imo, it doesn't have enough charms(?) the other 4 have.


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

2IFC for me. Love the sophistication of its sleek design and how it tapers in shape towards the sky. Brilliant.


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Jin Mao
Patronas
2IFC
Sears
Taipei 101


----------



## megacool (Nov 6, 2006)

J I N M A O ! FoR sUre !!!!!!!


----------



## TexasSkyWatcher (Jan 25, 2007)

Best looking goes to Petronas. Best setting goes to Taipei 101. Yeah they look like monsters, but I love that look when nothing else is nearly as tall around them, makes them look more massive.

Sears tower is cool cause of it's height, but architecturally it is dated. That said it should still hold the spot over Petronas regardless of whether or not the spires are broadcast functional or architectural.


----------



## roxasnobody (Jan 26, 2009)

I like Taipei 101 & Petronas, but I like the Petronas most!


----------



## damian89 (Jul 30, 2008)

From those five I choose Two International Finance Center, second is Sears Tower.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The Sears is massive and powerful, but aesthetically, it shouldn't even be close. It's a clear toss-up between Petronas and 2-IFC. Mind you, now that the SWFC has been completed (along with the ICC topping out) that should make for a better competition.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

*My ranking*

1- Sears

2- Jin Mao

3- Taipei 101

4- 2IFC

5- Petronas


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

*Including the ESB and WTC*

1- ESB








Source: inoutravel.airmet.pt
2- WTC








Source: www.pagetutor.com/wtc/index.html
3- Sears

4- Jin Mao

5- Taipei 101

6- 2IFC

7- Petronas


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

The latest pics are amazing, I voted for The Petronas Towers no doubt, they're the best... I love them...


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

jin mao. A masterpiece of art.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

Petronas!!!!!


pd: The Sears Tower is horrible!! I don´t like it at all!!


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

Sears Tower at Present. Freedom Tower in the future.


----------



## poltak (Sep 25, 2008)

100% agree. sears towers is the worst building


----------



## poltak (Sep 25, 2008)

agree with you


----------



## mtt16 (Apr 10, 2006)

Love Jin Mao.


----------



## Jarvijarv (Oct 29, 2007)

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

It's not one of the options, :shifty: but i choose the Shanghai World Finance Center.....sorry!


----------



## kjdphathong (Oct 6, 2007)

Two International Finance Center kay:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll have to go with Sears or Two International Business Center...all the others just look ridiculously out of place with the rest of the skyline. Sears and Two International Business Center fit in with other taller buildings very well.


----------



## galzu (Apr 14, 2009)

Petronas Towers without a doubt!


----------



## nikko02 (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Petronas
2. Taipei 101
3. Sears 
4. 2IFC
5. Jin Mao


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

petronas towers luk the best among da five....


----------



## S.T.Y AP (Jan 7, 2009)

1)_Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai 421m
2)_Two International Business Center, Hongkong 415m
3)_Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur 452m
4)_Taipei 101, Taipei 509m e Sears Tower, Chicago 442m


----------



## TARAKAN (Feb 23, 2008)

WTC of course!!! NY is the best place all over the world! 








WTC
WTC
WTC
i love it!)))


----------

